# Titan TR2 Spray Tips



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was given a few of these tips by the Titan rep and was wondering if any of you guys have tried them yet? Just got them yesterday and have not used them yet. They are like two tips in one. The ones he gave me are a 517 and you turn them for a smaller size about a 211 it seems. 

I am looking forward to trying them to see if they are any good and figured that maybe some of you guys have been using them already.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If it sucks as a tip, mount it on your bow as a sight.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> If it sucks as a tip, mount it on your bow as a sight.


lol recycling. Titan is a bit more innovative so I will have to get back to this thread after I try them.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a customer use one. Said it worked fine, but, you need to have one that is sized for what your doing. He was spraying out dryfall on some decking and trusses. Decking fine, but switching over for the trusses didn't work great.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Sean. first time I have seen them. I am going to Titan in Minnesota next week and will have to check them out. I am going to be at Graco Monday and Tuesday then Titan Wednesday thru Friday. gotta see what is new


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean. first time I have seen them. I am going to Titan in Minnesota next week and will have to check them out. I am going to be at Graco Monday and Tuesday then Titan Wednesday thru Friday. gotta see what is new


Yeah they seem to be new the rep was all jazzed up about them and so I thought I would share. I have not used them as I have been hanging and finishing rock the last little bit. 

Have a safe trip Jack. :thumbup:


----------



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does it work on any titan gun or does it have to be the battery powered one? It looks nifty!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Zman05 said:


> Does it work on any titan gun or does it have to be the battery powered one? It looks nifty!


No, not the for the battery operated Pro Touch, I just took the picture on the box of the Pro Touch. It is for a regular airless, will work for any gun that uses the standard G thread, the black piece goes around the guard but it has to be a Titan guard. Will not fit a Rac guard.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

These tips were introduced at the last Farbe show in Germany spring last year. I have not tested them, or heard anything about these tips.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can download info here:

http://www.wagner-group.de/portal/l...eite=1&com=liste&klasse=downloadcenter_ordner

Name is 2speedTip


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Did he also give you earplugs as well? :icon_biggrin:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Did he also give you earplugs as well? :icon_biggrin:


For the Pro Touch? lol 

Here is what they look like on the gun. I used one today and it is pretty nice, performed exactly as it should.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

got a chance to spray with these at Titan last week. they are pretty cool
they come in a variety of sizes. they also come in fine finish and line striping tips. list price is $44.95. you can put the [email protected] tip holder onto your current tip guard. the tip we sprayed with was a 517/213. the standard tips come in 14 sizes, the fine finish in 3 sizes and the line striping tips in 4 sizes


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> got a chance to spray with these at Titan last week. they are pretty cool
> they come in a variety of sizes. they also come in fine finish and line striping tips. list price is $44.95. you can put the [email protected] tip holder onto your current tip guard. the tip we sprayed with was a 517/213. the standard tips come in 14 sizes, the fine finish in 3 sizes and the line striping tips in 4 sizes


I think they are pretty cool too, I will have to seek out some of those FF ones.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would use one if it came in a narrow and wide pattern in a 10 orifice FF tip. That would be very nice.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Dean

the ff tr2 comes in a 510 and I believe the other is a 210. not positive the chart they gave us just shows the larger tip size I will try to get a better chart and advise


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I talked with the Tech Support folks at Titan this am . there is no exact number on the second tip application however. the second tip is 1/3 the size of the listed number. as example a 510 fine finish would be a 10 inch fan and if you switched it over you would still have 10 thousandths orifice but only a 3 inch fan. In the event that there may be one or two guys out there that do not understand the numbering on spray tips a 517 is. the first number is the width of the fan times 2 when the gun is held 12 inches from the surface to be painted and the last 2 numbers are the size of the orifice the paint comes out of. so a 517 would be a 10 inch pattern with a 17 thousandths orifice


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Posted new video's on youtube:

http://youtu.be/YwcmCgFBbHg

http://youtu.be/OWY5bqUj2cg?hd=1


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

My rep gave me one yesterday, going to try it today.
http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_airless_tr2_tip_en_titantool,,230635.html


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*TR2 Tips*

All sizes are now available

Regular - Red
Fine Finish - Purple
Line striping - Yellow


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Tr2 the 5/17 
I have been holding in to for months
Now . Just used it on a exterior with narrow soffit and some open runs . This tip performed great . Make's your gun all gangster looking .


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I could see this very helpful for doors and jambs plus eves with different decks rafter tails freeze blocks and facia.

But since were dreaming... how about a remote pressure switch$$$


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

robladd said:


> I could see this very helpful for doors and jambs plus eves with different decks rafter tails freeze blocks and facia.
> 
> But since were dreaming... how about a remote pressure switch$$$


Do you own a Titan iseries, ix or impact?
If so you can get the i remote. 
Raise and lower the pressure while you are on the ladder. 
Seriously, look in the accessory catalog. 
Www.titantool.com


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Chad_C said:


> Do you own a Titan iseries, ix or impact?
> If so you can get the i remote.
> Raise and lower the pressure while you are on the ladder.
> Seriously, look in the accessory catalog.
> Www.titantool.com


Been looking at a 840, will have to ask the tech about the remote switch. Thanks


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

robladd said:


> Been looking at a 840, will have to ask the tech about the remote switch. Thanks


Buy it by the end of October and only pay the price of a 740.


----------

